
On Tokens 1.0 vs. Tokens 2.0 and Fundamental Blockchain Innovations - ALee
http://startupmanagement.org/2017/11/11/on-tokens-1-0-vs-tokens-2-0-and-fundamental-blockchain-innovations/
======
dreit1
Fundamentally a token is good for helping to bootstrap a network effect. In my
opinion Token 2.0 models should work as follows. Initial token distribution
which seeds the initial network user base, and provides funding for
development of the network. Then the token inflation rate should be
proportional to network usage rate, where those that add value to the network
get a portion of the generated tokens. This is a very general concept, but
more concretely works in a model like STEEM as mentioned in the article.
Content creation earns you tokens, but I believe the inflation rate is fixed
as opposed to proportional to network activity.

The biggest fundamental which I think most people agree on is that Token Value
is Proportional to Network Usage Rate. The minting of new tokens needs to
reflect this value

